# Clamp On Receiver



## YotaBota (Apr 16, 2020)

Finally got around to making a hitch for my tractor. The tubing is left over from my camper days and PA had the receiver tube on sale. 



The machining part was threading a 5/8 rod for the clamping screw and the thread on rod ends. I made a big square nut that slid into the tube for the clamp screw. I haven't been able to get out to buy some 3/8 rod so I borrowed a rod from my mill clamp set. Not a highly technical project but it kept me busy and it works well.




And no fingernails were harmed in the making of this project


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 16, 2020)

Nice work, and the color matches your tackor to boot!!!!  Does your tractor not have a hitch receiver on the back?


----------



## kevin.decelles (Apr 17, 2020)

I am going to make something very similar but to attach to my pallet forks. 
[mention]YYCHobbyMachinist [/mention] , my machine can/does have a receiver on the back but a front mount is desireable because of time. I need the hitch only for moving trailers around (never ending shell game)and typically only need to be connected for 30 seconds . Not having to get off the machine 10 times in a day to align/connect would be great


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin.decelles (Apr 17, 2020)

Oh , and my version will be green.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## YotaBota (Apr 17, 2020)

Thanks YYC - my welding sucks but it's staying together. There is a receiver on the back but that would mean taking off the backhoe any time I need to use the trailer, it's not difficult to remove but a pita for a two minute job.
I thought pushing the trailer might be hard to steer but it's actually more precise than backing up. 
When we bought the orange one we looked at the green/blue/white/red and all the other colours out there but got the best deal on the orange one.


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 17, 2020)

Ahhhh, a backhoe.... That explains the convenience.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Apr 17, 2020)

YotaBota said:


> Finally got around to making a hitch for my tractor. The tubing is left over from my camper days and PA had the receiver tube on sale.


Nice job. That must be Kubota orange.

Have you seen Paul & Kathy Short's site in NL? It one of my favourite YouTube channels. He LOVES modifying his Kubotas: https://www.youtube.com/user/7863348/videos


----------



## YotaBota (Apr 17, 2020)

It is indeed Kubota Orange, it's been a great little machine. I don't know if it was Paul's site but a few years ago I saw a video of a tractor coming out of a nice warm shop to plow snow with the Mercedes outside under a couple of feet of snow. Now there's a man with his priorities on straight.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Apr 17, 2020)

YotaBota said:


> It is indeed Kubota Orange, it's been a great little machine. I don't know if it was Paul's site but a few years ago I saw a video of a tractor coming out of a nice warm shop to plow snow with the Mercedes outside under a couple of feet of snow. Now there's a man with his priorities on straight.


LOL. I doubt it's Paul's site. He's not that flashy, which is why I like him. 

Nice job on your receiver hitch. Right up my alley, as opposed to the fine machining stuff.


----------

